# stupid cacharel!



## Sanne (Mar 18, 2005)

they are taking gloria, my 2nd favorite fragrance out of stores!!!now I have to go and buy a few bottles, even though I'm totally broke! they did the same last summer w/ my bf fragrance; nemo, we went on a holiday to france, and we walked into a perfumeshop, and it was gone!!! back at home I was able to buy 3 bottles(the biggest, it cost me 250 euros!!!), but I wasn't very happy w/ spending that much money at once!!!!

now I have to do it again! grrr


----------

